# Mysterious bloat then death



## WrasseMan (Jun 30, 2011)

OK, so first one of my zebra danios appeared bloated. It got worse and worse even with a change of diet, and it spread to my moonlight gourami DURING an antibiotic treatment of my tank. Water changes, epsom salts, PraziPro dewormer, nothing helped and both of my moonlight gouramis died, one with no symptoms of bloat. My zebra danio still is very bloated but appears to be behaving normally and is eating. Some of the other fish in the tank don't look so well either and my Aequidens curviceps looks about to keel over. I just did a 50% water change and it's gotten a bit better. pH is probably about 7, Temp about 26 degrees celsius, nitrates couldn't be significant after all these water changes. Any advice anyone? Thanks for reading my novel.


----------



## WrasseMan (Jun 30, 2011)

The danio is still alive but now has a long white non-moving thread-like thing trailing from his vent. Still no ideas anyone?


----------

